# 942 hard disk



## pollo8 (Mar 7, 2007)

how do i marry a new hard disk to my new 942? It was giving me errors and freezing and some one told me to buy a new one so i buy a maxtor 7y250m0 (250SATA) new thats in the list of compatible drives for the dvr 942 and since i recieved its been on the receiver and is only flashing the 2 recording lights. does any one now the process thanks in advance.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I didn't have to do anything when I plugged in my replacement drive other than Select OK when the receiver popped up a dialog about the HD being corrupt and needing to format the drive.

I did notice that the power connector for the drive on the 942 motherboard was a different connector setup than my "standard" power cable. While I was experimenting with the new drive and an open cover, I just used the original short power cable.

If you put your old drive back in, does everything work fine again (ignoring the errors or freezing)? I didn't do anything when I connected mine. I followed the lead of another guy at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=69220#post711824


----------



## pollo8 (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks but mine is just the 2 recording red lights flashing all the time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There was mentioned a method of reformatting HDD using remote.


----------



## rx7racer (Oct 25, 2006)

Just had my HDD die after a power outage. Error code = 0ECC

Used this procedure, found it on another group.
Warning - all your timesr and recording will be gone but at least you can use the disk again.

Initialze HDD
----------------
Menu 6 3
Info Browse Theme
Play Play Recall


----------



## yottabit (Jan 2, 2008)

rx7racer said:


> Just had my HDD die after a power outage. Error code =
> Initialze HDD
> ----------------
> Menu 6 3
> ...


Pollo8, did this work for you?


----------

